

Apple's App Store could emerge as $1.2B business by 2009 - markbao
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/08/06/11/apples_app_store_could_emerge_as_1_2b_business_by_2009.html

======
mattdennewitz
how does this projection stand up with their more recent article about a 70%
chunk of apps being developed with intention of free release
([http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/08/06/11/wwdc_survey_su...](http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/08/06/11/wwdc_survey_suggests_70_of_planned_iphone_apps_may_be_free.html))

